# First Animal Crossing game



## BlueDaisy (Aug 8, 2010)

What was your first Animal Crossing Game? For me, it was AC:WW. I then got the AC GameCube game, and I picked up ACCF late last year.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 8, 2010)

AC Gamecube, it was the best one


----------



## Princess (Aug 8, 2010)

Animal Crossing GameCube


----------



## Town_Dragon (Aug 8, 2010)

The one for the Gamecube, spent alot of hours on that one,


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 8, 2010)

Wild World was my first game, then City Folk, then the GameCube one.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2010)

Wild World, then CF, then PG.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 8, 2010)

I started on the Original AC(Best of the 3) then ACWW and last of all so far ACCF.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 8, 2010)

GC, best one


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 8, 2010)

gamecube then ww and cf


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 8, 2010)

pg


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 8, 2010)

In the order it came out: PG, WW, CF.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 9, 2010)

PG


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2010)

mine was acww back in october of 2006


----------



## Yokie (Aug 9, 2010)

Let's Go To The City.


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Animal Crossing: Wild World
2. Animal Crossing Gamecube
3. Animal Crossing: City Folk

In that order


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 11, 2010)

Wesley11293 said:
			
		

> 1. Animal Crossing: Wild World
> 2. Animal Crossing Gamecube
> 3. Animal Crossing: City Folk
> 
> In that order


sane with me


----------



## williamd (Aug 11, 2010)

ACCF but im an expert on all 3 games now


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Wild World then City Folk I want the gamecube version


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 12, 2010)

PurpleHeart said:
			
		

> Wild World then City Folk I want the gamecube version


The Original AC has to be the best of the 3 overall but, you're going to have to buy a couple things to get to special areas and content. (GBA Link Cable for Animal Island and an e-reader w/ AC e-cards to unlock exclusive content which is easy to find on ebay.)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 12, 2010)

The first one I played was AC Gamecube, but the first one I actually owned was AC: CF.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Animal Forest, the one for the N64.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 12, 2010)

GameCube,ww, and then CF


----------



## Darkbolt89 (Aug 12, 2010)

I got
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Few months later realized there was GC version.
So I got  that, then was super stoked for CF bought it, and I like it the best.


----------



## KargaZan (Aug 13, 2010)

i got Animal Crossing for the Gamecube


----------



## Zurmi (Aug 13, 2010)

Though I never officially owned it, I would play the gamecube version all the time with my cousin.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

My first game was Animal Crossing: Population Growing


----------



## Eternity (Jun 11, 2018)

My first was Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I am pretty new to the animal crossing series as New Leaf was my first, granted I picked up the game about 3 years ago though.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

New Leaf


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

ACCF


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 15, 2018)

Wild World on emulator ^^''' Later bought CF on wii


----------



## Boccages (Jun 15, 2018)

The GameCube one. The first characters I had in my town : I remember Twiggy, Ozzy and Monique. I know there were a few others as well but I've forgotten who they were. The first animal to move in was Rasher. I remember wanting him to move out.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 15, 2018)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World. Spent lots of hours with this game back then.


----------



## mertle (Jun 16, 2018)

my first game was wild world! that game is amazing omg :')


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 16, 2018)

Gamecube. Punchy & Mitzi were one of my first villagers T_T


----------

